# Rescue Meap!



## Fade (Feb 24, 2012)

I am sorry if this is not allowed or wrong I read the before your post thing but I was not sure if this applied.

Our clinic regularly gets in stray dogs or rescued dogs and we put them up for adoption.

Right now we have a sweet chihuahua puppy that we just can not find a home for. I feel SO bad for him sitting in our kennel everyday when he would love to be in someones lap.

So if someone lives near the chicago area and would like to adopt a chihuahua puppy please let me know! 

He has been with us for about 2 weeks. He had a bumpy start. Recovered from a really bad skin reaction. ( he is good now ) but the previous owner never trained him. He is HIGHLY trainable but not well taken care of. We completed his puppy vaccinations, dewormed him and he is on heartworm pills. He needs help with the potty training. and like many chihuahuas can be possessive of people. His other home had 5 dogs of all sizes and lots of kids so he is well socialized but really miserable right now!

We have not had many rescues for awhile. most of them we are able to adopt out really well. but no one seems to care about Meap =-( There is a adoption fee to compensate for all the $$ we have put into him at the clinic. and he does need to be neutered.

His picture is posted on our facebook page. https://www.facebook.com/AnimalClinicPG

I am sorry if this violates the rules! you can delete it if you need too!


----------

